# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  What Glows Green In Space?

## Sagan

by ELIZABETH HOWELL  

While a quest for green beer in space would be difficult, weâre  happy to report there are other ways you can celebrate Saint Patrickâs  Day while looking at the night sky. Just check out the nebulae and  aurorae in these pictures! 

A word of caution, these pictures are taken by cameras that expose  light for a very long time, sometimes using different filters, to bring  out the colors. A nebula, for example, seen with our own eyes does not  look quite as stunning. 

The picture above shows the Wreath Nebula, which apparently is  filled with warm dust bits that are about the same composition as smog. 


Read more: http://www.universetoday.com/100455/...reen-in-space/

----------


## claire74

thats an amazing photo  ::):

----------


## Chopin12

speaking of green things, one time i saw this very bright green bulbous light shoot up in the night sky very quickly and then disappear. do you have any idea what that might be?

----------


## Sagan

Could have been a meteorite entering the atmosphere if it had a tail. They are often known
 to burn/glow green

----------


## Chopin12

wow, thats pretty cool  ::D:  youre prob right cuz it did have a trail but it just went by so fast

----------

